# 58661 and 58662



## JSAXTON

Wondering if anyone has success getting paid for both of these procedures when billed together? From my research there is no CCI edit....but of course the carriers says there is.


----------



## preserene

let us place it this way:
58661:  Lap, surgical; with removal of ADNEXAL STRUCTURES( partial or total oopherectomy AND or salpingectomy - meaning all structures belonging to adnexa removal ,or partial, or some total and/or some of them partial. Right?

58662: Lap,surgical: with fulguration or excision of lesions of ovary(which is not  removal of ovary but any other things- can be cystectomy, wedge resection, ovariotomy or simply fulguration etc), pelvic viscera or peritoneal surface by any method.
One session, same lap procedure and same surgeon same anatomical structure/ or other anatomical structures also included!! Also depends on the involvement of the structures and procedures!
Pelvic viscera: those organs other than adnexal organs(ie ovaries and tubes, peri and para tubal ducts, structures and ligaments and surrounding structures),
Say for example, Appendix, bladder ureter, uterus or pelvic digestive tracts/organs lymph nodes and system not in adenexa, are  not included in adnexal removal.

Now let us figure it out: some of the descriptional elements in 58662 like fulguration excision of lesions ovary can be included  with the 58661 procedures with modifiers rather than separately reporting them as 58662 what ever suitable-as -22 or 59. Because the intended surgery was 58661 and intraoperatively they had to increase/extent the procedure on to fulgration or excision of adnexal contents even other pelvic or pelvic peritoneal lesion fulgration /excision as for my openion

If the surgeon goes on with fulguration and excision of LESIONS of OTHER ORGANS cited in 58662, can also be appended all the more with-59 on to 58661
Whether can be taken as separate procedure because those anatomical structures 
 are not included in 58661 procedure is still  may not be accepted by the payers  if the physician's document do explain.; may accept for appending 59

 The bottom line of my discusssion is this: 
58661 can accept and include some or partial procedures in the 58662  but not the 58662 can fold/contain all that in  58661
you could try to append 22 or 59 on to 58661 with a document/report from Physician explaining the whole lot of procedures done.
  This only for discussion ! Give a trial !!


----------

